# Ha-ha-ha-ha.......



## Posiview (Nov 19, 2002)

I found this clip on Budoseek - it's hilarious!!

http://www.budoseek.net/temp/whyjudoisbetterthankarate.mpg 

Andy

(PS thanks Robert)


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Nov 20, 2002)

The black and white one should have a better 'cat stance'. Don't credit me for the pun since that clip was here before and thats what someone else said. BTW, it's still a funny clip


----------



## c2kenpo (Nov 20, 2002)

(Cat waving paws)Now was that critical distance or was it margin for error that I should be concen..... BAM! 
Ooops too late!


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 20, 2002)

I am not the kitten you're looking for...

oops...

seems jedi mind tricks don't apply to cats.


----------



## Kong (Nov 22, 2002)

> seems jedi mind tricks don't apply to cats


lol


----------



## Master of Blades (Nov 22, 2002)

Lol........Its so true.....


----------

